# Cardio Timing: The Secret to Burning Fat Up To 300% Faster



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When is the best time of day to do your aerobic exercise? The answer is any time! The most important thing is that you just do it. Continuous cardiovascular exercise, such as walking, jogging, stairclimbing, or cycling, sustained for at least 30 minutes, will burn body fat no matter when you do it.However, if you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

